# Can someone help with weights/recommendations for a light build



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm trying to get my new steel Roberts to under 15lbs.

Here's roughly how I think the weight will be apportioned. I've come up with these numbers via web surfing and sites like weight weenies etc. Just curious if you think this build sounds doable and if you'd swap anything about.

Frame Roberts Steel (Columbus/Reynolds mix) 1,600g
Fork painted full Carbon Reynolds Ouzo Pro 450g
Record 2003 brifters 342g
Negative G Ti brake calipers inc pads 160g
Nokon cables inc inner 110g
KCNC 10 speed cassette 115g
Chain 276g
Extralite E-Bones chainset inc 39/53 rings and bolts 590g
Record 2003 front mech 91g
Record 2003 rear mech 187g
3ttt Prima 220 handlebar 220g
ITM Millenium stem 150g
Chris King ahead set 1 1/8th" 100g
Headset cap/bolt 30g
Spacers 11g
Pedals Speedplay X1 150g
Quick releases 100g
Saddle SLR 125 150g
Seat post binder bolt 5g
Seat post USE Alien alloy 270mm 170g
2 x Continental Sprinter Gatorskin tubbies 600g
Wheelset 1,000g or less (either my Tune hubs laced to Edge 1.25's or Reynolds MV32UL Rims 20/24 with CX Ray spokes)
Bartape and plugs 70g

By my reckoning that's 6,677g so 14.68lbs. 

Any glaring errors?

DannyBoy.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Just a thought, my current road wheels are Tune/Kinlin/CX Ray clinchers that weigh 1,350g. Add in two Veloflex Black tyres at 180g a pop plus a pair of ultra light inner tubes at say 100g you've got a total of 1,820g.

Now those Tune hubs relaced to Edge 1.25 or Reynolds MV32UL's produce a tubular wheelset with a weight of 900-1,000g. Add in a pair of stout conti's at 300g each for a total of 1,500-1,600g.

Making that change is costly. I'd basically be saving 220-320g for quite a big spend and the loss of practicality of clinchers. Could I be spending less elsewhere to make up that saving (aside from binning the Frame - I like steel and I like Roberts!).

Hope for some adivce!


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

KMC X10SL chain and Thomson Masterpiece seatpost will save you maybe another 2 ounces? Maybe KCNC QRs?


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy said:


> Just a thought, my current road wheels are Tune/Kinlin/CX Ray clinchers that weigh 1,350g. Add in two Veloflex Black tyres at 180g a pop plus a pair of ultra light inner tubes at say 100g you've got a total of 1,820g.
> 
> Now those Tune hubs relaced to Edge 1.25 or Reynolds MV32UL's produce a tubular wheelset with a weight of 900-1,000g. Add in a pair of stout conti's at 300g each for a total of 1,500-1,600g.
> 
> ...


depending on your goal, you can't go wrong with edge or reynolds hoops. if you want even lighter german hubs look @ extralite utralite sl rear + extralite ultralite front or anerican alchemy ELF front

you could also drop ~20gms by putting in veloplugs vs. rim tape.

have fun...


----------



## merlinago (Jan 12, 2010)

easton ec90 slx tip in at just under 1200+g, they're carbon and tubular. I've got myself the alu easton ea90slx and those are just under 1400g.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I spent too much time on the WW site over the holidays and will have my own project to reveal to the world in a few weeks I hope. My comments on your list would be:
Fork - nice, but heavy for a WW build. - 100g
Stem & bars - OK but could be lighter. - 50g
Chain - ditto. - 35g
I too considered the ultra lightweight cassette route, but after a poor experience a few years ago decided against for my project.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> I spent too much time on the WW site over the holidays and will have my own project to reveal to the world in a few weeks I hope. My comments on your list would be:
> Fork - nice, but heavy for a WW build. - 100g
> Stem & bars - OK but could be lighter. - 50g
> Chain - ditto. - 35g
> I too considered the ultra lightweight cassette route, but after a poor experience a few years ago decided against for my project.


What project are you embarking on?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It will be a Spooky build - just waiting for the frame to arrive. More later.

http://www.spookybikes.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SKELETOR


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Easton fork would save min 100g and can be had cheap on ebay. Use downtube shifters if the frame will allow it.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Did you ever get this built? How did it come out?

I like the steel weight weenie idea. Without doing anything too crazy I was able to my steel 58cm Ritchey frame under 17 pounds. Getting under 15 pounds would be pricey.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Look on Ebay. With True Temper and Alpha Q going under there are some great deals there on the Alpha Q fork. My GS30 weighs 302 grams cut and with the insert glued. Its also a very fine performing fork.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

bikerjulio said:


> I too considered the ultra lightweight cassette route, but after a poor experience a few years ago decided against for my project.


those kcnc,stronglight,token, etc cassettes can have iffy shifting w/ shimano-- I also had poor results until I switched to sram- the 1:1 ratio must really help as I've had zero issues using sram force and then sram red w/ kcnc and stronglight cassettes.


----------

